# Versatile Rod



## rambler (Sep 17, 2005)

I am putting together a spinning rod for 36 hour tuna trip out of Galveston. I want a rod I am able to jig diamond jigs with and throw some poppers and not break the bank. Any recommendations? Thanks.


----------



## red34 (Jun 2, 2004)

I prefer popping to jigging, but I would say you can toss a popper with a jigging rod much better than you can jig with a long rod. Casting is tight on party boats, especially off the sides, so a longer jigging rod would probably fit the bill.

5'8"-6'6" rated MH 40-60lb line 250-350g rating should be just about right for 99% of tuna in the GoM


----------

